# Trifonov/Mutter playing Trout Quintet is really amazing



## pasido (Apr 2, 2012)

https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Ann...qid=1525986724&sr=8-2&keywords=schubert+trout

The music just flows so well. Sound quality is superb. Highly recommend checking out this recording


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I agree with you, fresh approach, very good


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

I have it, good recording, but I prefer this one:


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

pasido said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Ann...qid=1525986724&sr=8-2&keywords=schubert+trout
> 
> The music just flows so well. Sound quality is superb. Highly recommend checking out this recording


It's probably the fastest Trout on record. I like it, but it's not for everyone, and I wouldn't want to have it as my only recording.

My favorites, at least today, are Schiff/Hagens, Brendel et al., and Ax et al.:

























And for HIP, Demus/Collegium Aureum:


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Naxos produce one of their "as good at half the price" efforts here:


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I will have to check out the version recommended in the OP but generally am not that taken with Mutter. I do like the Levine one recommended by jdec .... but generally try to avoid Levine these days for non-musical reasons. But you can hear that he is happy to be relieved of his command of an orchestra in that performance. It is very fresh (as trout should be). I do like a couple of relative oldies as well: Curzon with the (members of) the Vienna Octet and Richter with the Borodins.


----------

